# Lime Cola



## Domestic Goddess (Jan 28, 2009)

Lime Cola

1-(12 ounce) can of your favorite cola beverage
1 whole lime (*See note)
ice cubes or crushed ice

1. Fill a tall beverage glass with ice cubes, or crushed ice.

2. Cut lime into quarters.

3. Squeeze juice from three quarters of lime, over the ice cubes.

4. Place fourth quarter of lime, (in the glass) lodging it in the ice.

5. Pour cola over the ice.

6. Enjoy!

*Note - I only use 1/2 a lime for each can of cola.
This is just the right amount of lime for my taste.
When I'm dieting, I enjoy this with a Pepsi-One.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jan 29, 2009)

This is our favorite way to drink CocaCola - which actually tastes very different (and better) here in Mexico because it is made with cane sugar, not corn syrup. Very refreshing.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 29, 2009)

I've been drinking Cola like this for years too!  It's my FAV!  Lemon is a close second, which ties with oranges too.  A slice of orange in a Diet Coke really makes it quite palatable!

(A squirt of Hershey's syrup isn't bad - - - that was a favorite childhood drink).


----------



## MostlyWater (Jan 29, 2009)

I like mine with a healthy splash of rum !


----------

